# Eheim Fine Pads vs. Filter Floss vs. Micron Pads



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

I use two 2236's and a 2217. Today, while browsing the Internet, I came across filter floss and micron filter pads. 

My buring question is, *"What's the difference among the Eheim fine pads, filter floss and micron filter pads? Does each of them serve a specific purpose?"*

If possible, I'd be interested in substituting the fine pads with something cheaper.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I use quilt batting in all my eheims that I buy at Walmart. Works just as good at a fraction of the price.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Filter floss from BigAls:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18430/si1382113/cl0/bigalsfilterfloss20sqft

The only difference between filter floss and Eheim fine pads are the price and Eheim's are precut and pretty. Though I'm sure Eheim will disagree with that statement. In the end Eheim pads are about $10 per 3 depending on the size of your filter. BigAls @ $10 for 20 sq feet will last you a couple of years ~ depending on how often you change them and how many filters you have. Still it's a no brainer.

Micron pads are really dense and thin. I use them in my Filstar since I added more bio media and don't have space for anything thicker. It's usually used for "polishing" your water. Definitely more expensive than filter floss.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...rtby=&query=micron+pads&submit.x=0&submit.y=0


I can't compare the cost of filter floss vs. batting since I've never used the batting. BigAls is 20 sq feet for $10 +shipping. It pays off if you're ordering other stuff or you wait for their free/reduced shipping promotions. 

After googling polyester batting. It looks like a better buy if you have a crafts store or Walmart nearby. :biggrin:

All of the above are used to filter out tiny particles. When they become clogged you toss them. Micron pads are not really necessary unless you have a lot of microscopic particles floating around.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

the poly batting from wallmart will last you forever. its a huge dense bag and you dont need a lot in the filter. and its dirt cheap!


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

So, my understanding is that filter floss is just like Eheim fine pads and micron pads are finer than fine pads.

I should've known better because I bought 7 boxes of Eheim fine pads two weeks ago!


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Chrisk-K said:


> So, my understanding is that filter floss is just like Eheim fine pads and micron pads are finer than fine pads.


Pretty much so. They work the same and yes, the micron is denser and finer. 

The micron feels and looks like a thick cloth, almost "felt" like. It's not the airy fluffy stuff.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I stick filter floss underneath a prefab manufactured pad in most of my filters, I think it helps keep the floss in place. If the stuff comes loose and manages to get up into an impeller it could burn out a filter. But using lots of floss underneath the pad keeps me from needing to change out the expensive pads so often.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

I bought a 5# box of polyester fiber from Walmart for $9 over 2 years ago and I've barely made a dent in it.

Works great. Filters really well and it's a great for biomedia, so it makes seeding a new tank REALLY easy.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks like I'll visit Walmart for the 1st time in 10 years!


----------

